
NIH halts clinical trial of hydroxychloroquine - kgwgk
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-halts-clinical-trial-hydroxychloroquine
======
Khelavaster
As expected, hydroxychlorquine shows no benefit when it's started in patients
who're either hospitalized or in the emergency room with Covid symptoms. Like
tamiflu, hydroxychloroquine is most effective within the first few days
symptoms start to show.

